# Caravan Door Hinge



## 102815 (Feb 5, 2007)

Wanted! does anyone know where I might be able to find a cast aluminium hinge for a caravan door of a Burstner T610 motorhome? It is a 1993 model, and its the last job to do. If you need any more info on the hinge or vehicle then just ask if you think it may help you help me....

Thanks

Nick

PS this is Nobby (for sale in the near future):


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, Whip one off & pop into Autovan Services nr Wimborne. 100% certain Mike will have one there, Steve


----------



## 122245 (Apr 10, 2009)

*caravan motorhome hinges*

contact us at www.caravan-parts.org


----------

